

31 Dead in Baghdad bombings and it's not even on the front page - stinos
http://share.banoosh.com/2013/04/17/31-dead-and-over-200-injured-in-baghdad-bombings-today-its-not-even-on-the-front-page-of-bbc-news-anymore-perspective/

======
anon987
Not appropriate for Hacker News and a pandering headline, flagged.

------
saraid216
Hmmm? You know... You know what I've noticed? Nobody panics when things go
"according to plan." Even if the plan is horrifying! If, tomorrow, I tell the
press that, like, a gang banger will get shot, or a truckload of soldiers will
be blown up, nobody panics, because it's all "part of the plan." But when I
say that one little old mayor will die, well then everyone loses their minds!

